# Retro 70’s Traynor Head and Cabinet Speakers $150.00



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Retro 70’s Traynor Head and Cabinet Speakers | Amps & Pedals | Saskatoon | Kijiji

Perfect for that vintage late 60’s early 70’s sound. Canadian made and built like a tank! Don’t let their age fool you, there’s lots of life left in these beauties! Haven’t played in years and used very little when I did so these are just taking up space at this point. It’s time for them to go to someone who will use them. Comes with custom covers as pictured- but zippers need replacing. Will deliver in Saskatoon and area for right price. -Traynor YSR-1 Custom Reverb 200 watt Head. -Traynor YSC-2 4x12 Cabinet Speakers. $150 for the works, obo.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Holy crap! I have a '68 YSR-1 modded by Wild Bill to plexi specs years ago. Still an awesome amp.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Man, those amps are good enough stock (esp if you play bass and/or keys or guitar and pedal synth etc), and people even around the GTA (where they are overly abundant) try to get more than that for just the speaker towers (which suck, depending on what speakers you get, but every bumper era version of those I have ever opened up had the shittiest speakers (and I say that as a Marsland fan). 

I actually use a pair of those towers in my jam room for PA (with a pair of Sunn mid-hi horns on top), and they served as the PA for my old venue before that - I changed out the speakers though: 1 each EV and Black Widow per side + 2 passive radiators. They fricken kick; no need for bass bins.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think its gone already....


----------

